# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Cisco 877w + 3 mikrotik Groove

## berdux

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν μπορεί το cisco 877w να κάνει BGP σε 3 θύρες του προς τα 3 λινκ με τα groove? (οπότε να ρίξω διάβασμα να δω πώς θα το κάνω?)
Ή θα χρειαστώ κανα router της mikrotik?

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν χρειάζεσαι τον Cisco αν και μπορεί να παίζει με τπτ πατέντες πάνω στο managed switch και ΑΝ έχει BGP/OSPF. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος. 
Θα βάλεις τα groove πάνω σε ένα switch (ή στο managed switch του cisco χωρίς κανένα ιδιαίτερο setup) σε κοινό AS και θα παίξουν μεταξύ τους OSPF+BGP.
Δεν έχουν καλό routing capacity αλλά ούτε και το 877 μιας και είναι μόνο για ADSL2+ με ένα managed Switch και wireless.

----------


## NetTraptor

Έτσι για την ιστορία αν και δεν το θεωρώ καλή ιδέα να κανεις routing εκει πανω




> *Cisco IOS Software Advanced IP Services Feature Set (Optional Software Upgrade)* 
> 
> The Advanced IP Services software image has all the features of the Advanced Security software image, with the addition of the following features. The Advanced IP Services software image requires an additional 4MB of Flash memory. Cisco 870 series routers that are ordered with the Advanced IP Services image will ship with the extra 4MB of Flash by default at no additional cost. 
> 
> *Table 5.* Cisco IOS Software Features on Cisco 870 Series Routers-Advanced IP Services Feature Set (Optional Software Upgrade) 
> *Feature* 
> *Description* 
> 
> *Routing Protocols* 
> ...

----------


## berdux

oook σαφές! ευχαριστω!  ::

----------

